# MMA in ancient Greece



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

I was fascinated as to why it was only untill recently MMA developed as a combat method. Well apparently the ancient Greeks practiced MMA only they called it Pankration ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pankration ) It means somthing to the effect of "all holds allowed". Almost sounds like "No Holds Barred." The only rules were no biting and no eye stabbing (hopfuly no balls either, they fought naked) A few years ago sombody tried to get a form of Pankration in to the Olypics! Too bad that didn't work. Russian combat ***** also sounds like MMA. I encourage everybody to wikipedia fighting history and technics. Interesting stuff. 
Alright class after you've done your homework we can watch sombody's face get beat in or submited.:laugh:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The truth is, the greeks brought fighting to the middle east which is where it really developed. The Pakistanis and Indians developed their own boxing styles which were a combination of the Greek styles and the Chinese Ryu Kyu Kempo. The Chinese sport had rules, but the Indians and the Pakistanis made the sport badass and threw the rules out the window.


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

*How did MMA get lost for so long?*

Yeah, how hard could it be to start a sport with almost no rules? Does anybody else wonder why the martial arts use to so limited? What idiot got the idea to have both men stand up the whole time and just hit eachother in the face.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

gduff2 said:


> Yeah, how hard could it be to start a sport with almost no rules? Does anybody else wonder why the martial arts use to so limited? What idiot got the idea to have both men stand up the whole time and just hit eachother in the face.


I don't know, but the Americans developed boxing. I think that the sport is at its best with next to no rules. There have to be some to preserve the competitors. I actually think that the UFC has too many rules, but that's just my opinion.

I think that martial arts are only as limited as you make them. As Don's quote says (kinda): Use no way as your way, make no limitation your limitation.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

:cheeky4: you would dare to desecrate a Bruce Lee quote??? FOR SHAME:cheeky4:


----------

